# Curious to see how much a bottle is worth.



## dmls66 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a bottle of Arbuckle Brothers Flavoring Extract of Vanilla and the box it came in. . It still has the cork in it and is about 1/2 full. It was never opened. A great or great-great relative had a store and this was left over. The back of the bottle says "Arbuckle Bros Chicago". I was wondering how much it would be worth. The picture was too big so I uploaded the bottle and will upload the box seperately. Thank you.


----------



## dmls66 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is the box.


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, the bottle doesn't have all that much value, maybe $5-10 on it's best day because of the box. I wish I had better news, welcome to the forum...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello Darlene,

 Those are some very large, and out of focus photos. Is your bottle embossed, or label only? I can't speak to the value, but don't imagine it would exceed a Jackson. Vanilla extracts just don't get much respect.

 A previous Arbuckle discussion is HERE.


----------



## dmls66 (Aug 5, 2012)

Surfaceone, The picture was of both so I had to crop the picture. It was too large to upload. I am new to this so not sure how to do it  []
 The bottle is embossed on the back.
 Thanks for the comment and also thank you epackage.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 5, 2012)

I can add only that the bottle and box together are better than either alone but they still have way more sentimental value than monetary but that's the most important anyway.


----------

